
BGP Is Dead. New Internet Protocol Will Change the World - thefuturist
https://www.bizety.com/2017/04/11/bgp-ecosystem-is-dead-internet-machine-learning-routing-protocol-i-mlrp-will-change-the-world/
======
detaro
I have a uneasy feeling this _isn 't_ satire...

~~~
thefuturist
It's not my friend. Its a movement to change the world.

~~~
gus_massa
I was very confused about what BGP is!!!

I know the name but I don't remember reading the acronym. A small help to
change the word: BGP is
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Border_Gateway_Protocol](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Border_Gateway_Protocol)

~~~
thefuturist
Border Gateway Protocol is the protocol that runs the Internet.

